# تأثيرات أبراج الهاتف النقال ( للنقاش لمهندسي الاتصالات)



## gerarrdinho (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ،،،

هذا اقتباس لمقال وجدته في الانترنت يتحدث عن مخاطر تعرض الجسد البشري لإشعاعات ابراج الاتصالات










نقاط للقاش :

ماهي المعايير و المواصفات الدولية المحددة من المنظمة الدولية ؟؟؟ وما إسم هذه المنظمة ؟؟؟؟

اللإقتباس بالكامل يتحدث عن الهوائي (microwave antenna) ولم يتحدث عن (sector antenna) فماذا عن الأخير وهل يتشابه مع المايكرويف أو ؟؟؟

إذا كان هناك أي إضافات أو مقالات أو أبحاث تغني الموضوع فلا تبخلو علينا !!!!


وعليـــــ الســـــلام ــــــــكم​


----------



## gerarrdinho (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تأثير المحطات ،،،،

جميع التقارير العالمية التي أصدرتها المنظمات المتخصصة حتى الآن لا نجد فيها ضررا محددا من المحطات الهوائية واستخدام النقال.​


----------



## gerarrdinho (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*ينقسم العلماء والبحاث والمختصين فى مجال الهواتف المحمولة الى قسمين:*
*القسم الاول يرى ويحاول إثبات ما توصل إليه من انه لا توجد اضرار من استعمال الهاتف المحمول وان الاشعاع المنبعث لاحداث الاتصال ضعيف وليس له تاثير على الانسان.*
*القسم الثانى يرى من خلال التجارب والدراسات التى تم ويتم القيام بها وجود اضرار وامراض وخاصة منها الاصابة بالسرطان. وكلما ازدادت مدة وسنوات الاستعمال كلما كانت الاصابة اكيدة، والاطفال دون سن الثانية عشرة عرضة لمشاكل متعددة عند استعمالهم للهاتف المحمول.*
*وفى الحالتين من جانبى ارى اتباع النصائح التالية والتى تساعد فى الحد من التعرض للاشعاع عند إستعمال الهاتف المحمول وهذه النصائح منشورة بالموقع المشار إليه فالوقاية خير من العلاج:*​


----------



## coco2015 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
الحقيقة ان معروف ان المحطات الهوائية لا تأثير ضار على البشر ولذلك بينصح دائما بعدم بناء المساكن بجوار المحطات الوائية او اسلاك الجهد العالى لما لهذه الاشعاعات من تاثير على جسم الانسان على المدى الطويل . 

اما بالنسبة لاستخدام الجوال : فهناك تجربة اجريت على على بيضة ووجد بعد استخدم النقال لمده ساعة تقريبا وجد ان البيضة اصبحت مسلوقة . والتجربة دى جت على قناة الجزيرة من فترة 
يعنى بالتاكيد ل تاثير على المدى الطويل وانا شوفت فى جريدة الاهرام نصيحة بالا يستخدم الممول اكتر من 6 دقائق متصلة


----------



## gerarrdinho (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

وينكم يا أعضاء أحلى منتدى يجمع مهندسي الاتصالات

نستنى في ردودكم


----------



## angel2009 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص هذا الموضوع فإن الجدل فيه كبير ولم يتم التوصل الى نتائج مؤكدة لحد الان حيث ان البحث مستمر لاثبات مخاطر التردادت العالية على الانسان ولكن لم يتم اثبات اخطاره لذلك يعتبر امن الى ان يثبت العكس ولكن يجب الالتزام عند نصب ابراج الشبكات بالضوابط العالمية لتجنب اي اثار على المدى البعيد كذلك لابد من ان تكون هذه الابرج بعيدة عن المناطق السكنية والمستشفيات


----------



## دمع الالم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الموضوع حلو وماخذ جدل واسع في كل الاوساط العلمية ولم يتم تأكيد اي معلومة


----------



## م/فاطمة محمود (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## mrinimed (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## aloqeaf (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
التأثير مثبت على الانسان من المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية والجدل مابين المستفيدين ولدي بحث كامل قمت به ايام الجامعة
يربط بين تقليل من إنتاج هرمون الميلاتونين او هرمون السعادة
ويكفينا هذا الارتباط لان هذا الهرمون الذي يضاد التأكسد والذي يمنع السرطنة
والاثباتات لدىieee


----------



## حسين كركوك (29 ديسمبر 2009)

aloqeaf قال:


> السلام عليكم
> التأثير مثبت على الانسان من المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية والجدل مابين المستفيدين ولدي بحث كامل قمت به ايام الجامعة
> يربط بين تقليل من إنتاج هرمون الميلاتونين او هرمون السعادة
> ويكفينا هذا الارتباط لان هذا الهرمون الذي يضاد التأكسد والذي يمنع السرطنة
> والاثباتات لدىieee


 
السلام عليكم

اولا: الاخ aloqeaf
اثار انتباهي قولك ان الاثباتات لدى IEEE ارجو منك ذكر اسم الدراسة لانني لدي اشتراك في ال IEEE وساسحب الدراسة وانشرها هنا مع التعليق عليها ان وجدت فعلا...

ثانيا ً

عن سؤال الاخ gerarrdinho بخصوص الفرق بين الـ Microwave Antennas و الـ Sector Antennas (واحيانا نطلق على الاخيرة RF Antennas) اليكم التوضيح التالي:

الـ Microwave Antennas هي هوائيات موجهة تستخدم في اتصال نقطة لنقطة (Point- to -Point) اي انها لا تنشر الموجات باتجاه المساكن والناس، وهي توضع في ارتفاعات اعلى من البيوت والاشجار لان اي عائق امامها سيضعف الاشارة المرسلة والمستقبلة منها. 
لذا فهي لن تؤثر الا اذا وجهت مباشرة على الاشخاص، وهذا من المستحيل حدوثه الا اذا كان عن طريق الخطأ.

اما الـ الـ Sector Antennas فهي الهوائيات التي تستخدم للارسال والاستقبال من الهواتف المحمولة مباشرة... وهي موجهة الى مستخدمي الهواتف المحمولة مباشرة لتأمين اتصالهم عبر الشبكة... وتسمى طريقة الاتصال هذه بـ نقطة الى عدة نقاط (Point to Multipoint) 
اما عن تأثيرها على الكائنات الحية.. فلم يثبت... وعن قناعتي الشخصية عبر خبرتي في مجال الاتصالات فهي لا تؤثر اي تأثير سلبي على الانسان او باقي المخلوقات
ذلك لان الاشارة المرسلة من الهوائي تعاني فقدا كبيرا عبر الاثير... فمثلا في نظام الـ GSM يكون القدرة التي تملكها الاشارة عند الهوائي (قبل خروجها الى الاثير) هو 40 واط (46dBm ) لكنها تفقد معظم هذه القدرة لتصل في احسن حالاتها الى (1x 10 ^-9) واط اي 0.000000001 واط (60dBm-) 
وهي قدرة ضعيفة جدا ولا تؤثر على شيء

اتمنى ان يكون شرحي افادكم


----------



## aloqeaf (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ كركوك
شكرا لك على ايضاحاتك
البحث الذي قمت بة بحث اكاديمي اشرف علية اسناذ دكتور في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض وليس موضوع جدلي
والغريب انة لم يثير انتباهك علاقة الميلاتونين والموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
وبالنسبة لieee ابحث عن اثار الموجات وستجد العديد من الدراسات وانا اتكلم عن اشتراك من سنة 1996 الى الان
والعديد من الدراسات العربية


----------



## عصام ابراهيم بدوي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## حسين كركوك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

aloqeaf قال:


> الاخ كركوك
> شكرا لك على ايضاحاتك
> البحث الذي قمت بة بحث اكاديمي اشرف علية اسناذ دكتور في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض وليس موضوع جدلي
> والغريب انة لم يثير انتباهك علاقة الميلاتونين والموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
> ...


 
طيب اخي العزيز لم اقصد ان اقلل من قيمة البحث.. لكن هنالك الكثير من الابحاث التي تقام هنا وهناك لكنها لا تكون كلها صحيحة ولا تمنح شهادة من قبل الجهات العلمية المعتبرة.

والدليل على ذلك انه لا توجد حتى الان جهة علمية معتبرة اثبتت او اقرت بوجود اضرار مباشرة على صحة الانسان من شبكات الهاتف النقال. بل ولم اسمع في حياتي ان شخصا ما تعرض لمشاكل صحية بسبب شبكات الهاتف النقال. والناس كلها والحمد لله لديها اكثر من نقال واحد وتستخدمه منذ اكثر من 10 سنوات وبفضل الله لم نر مشاكل في ذلك.

تحياتي


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور عاى هذه المعلومات


----------



## gerarrdinho (2 يناير 2010)

*



السلام عليكم
التأثير مثبت على الانسان من المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية والجدل مابين المستفيدين ولدي بحث كامل قمت به ايام الجامعة
يربط بين تقليل من إنتاج هرمون الميلاتونين او هرمون السعادة
ويكفينا هذا الارتباط لان هذا الهرمون الذي يضاد التأكسد والذي يمنع السرطنة
والاثباتات لدىieee

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ياريت تعطينا البحاث و المقالات من ieee*​


----------



## ha99an (3 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام ,,
عزيزى الاخ حسين كركوك

الموجات الكهرومغناطيسة المنبعثة من ابراج BTS لشبكات الموبايل يكون لها تأثير ضار على المستخدمين اللذين على مسافة قريبة من برج الارسال. وأعنى بمسافة قريبة بحيث لاتفقد الاشارة جزءكبير من قدرتها.
ومن الجهة الاخرى الاشارة المنبعثة من الموبايل الى ال BTS يكون لها ضرر كبير عندما يكون المستخدم ابعد ما يكون عن البرج BTS و ذلك لان جهاز الموبايل يرسل بأعلى قدرة الى ال BTS عندما يكون فى أبعد نقطة فى منطقة التغطية عن البرج وقبل ان يحدث انتقال الى الخلية المجاورة (Handover). فى هذه الظروف يكون الثأثير ضار جداً خاصة اذا كانت المكلمة لفترة طويلة.

وشئ اخر :

الدراسات عن خطورة الارسال اللاسلكى بقدرة عالية على الانسان كثيرة جداً..ولكن هناك حملات اعلامية للتضليل وتقليل من هذه المخاطر وذلك لان شركات الاتصلات لاتريد لمثل هذه الدراسات ان ترى النور ..لما سيعود عليها من ضرر كبير 
كما يعلم الجميع من أكثر الشركات نجاحاً وادرارا للارباح من بين بقية قطاعات الصناعات المختلفة هى شركات الاتصالات الخلوية .


----------



## aloqeaf (15 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع
ونبقى كما كنا
والمثبت والمنفي تحتاج اثبات وبحث علمي موثوق وليس معلومات شخصية
وانا لا ادعي تملك الحقيقة وانما قلت معرفتي استفاد من استفاد
واخلاقيات المهندس المسلم مطلب


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (19 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم طبعا مع وجود علوم التكنولوجيا والأختراعات الحديثه نجد تعليقات على كل جديد لكن لابد عند كتابة التعليق او النقد ان يكون هنك حقائق علميه وبراهين قاطعه حتى يتبين الخيط الأبيض من الأسود مع العلم لست مع احد ضد احد وبعدين يا اعزائى هل اجهزة الراديو والتليفزيون والكمبيوتر --- الخ من الأجهزة التقنيه الحديثه ليس لها اضرار --- انا لا اعتقد وبعدين اللى خايف ما يشلش محمول وما يجبش تليفزيون ولا كمبيوتر ولا بوتاجاز ولا سخان وبالمره نخلع المصابيح الكهربائيه ونضلمها خالص ونقعد فى الجبل مع المطاريد نتكلم فى الكوز المحمول ونشاهد البيانولا والله العظيم انا --- اتخنقت وجالى اكتئاب كلى وجزئى ----------- وعايزيننا نتقدم يااخى هه---هه وكمان 3هه هه هه *


----------



## نوري نت (21 يناير 2010)

*ايهما اخطر*

هل اسلاك الضغط العالي الخاصه بنقل الطاقه الكهربائيه اقل خطرا من محطات الهاتف النقال ؟!


----------



## م وليم (23 يناير 2010)

ان المحطات الهوائية لا تأثير ضار على البشر ولذلك بينصح دائما بعدم بناء المساكن بجوار المحطات الوائية او اسلاك الجهد العالى لما لهذه الاشعاعات من تاثير على جسم الانسان على المدى الطويل . 

اما بالنسبة لاستخدام الجوال : فهناك تجربة اجريت على على بيضة ووجد بعد استخدم النقال لمده ساعة تقريبا وجد ان البيضة اصبحت مسلوقة . والتجربة دى جت على قناة الجزيرة من فترة 
يعنى بالتاكيد ل تاثير على المدى الطويل وانا شوفت فى جريدة الاهرام نصيحة بالا يستخدم الممول اكتر من 6 دقائق متصلة


----------



## haroush5 (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هدا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لجوهودك أخي
موضوعك بالفعل مفيد
واصل ابداعاتك وننتظر منك المزيد
:33::33::33::33::33::33:​*


----------



## نــوف (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان الجدل بخصوص الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية يجب ان لا يرتكز حول مااذا كانت ضارة اولا ( لانها قضية منتهية .. طبعا ضارة ) لكن السؤال الى اي حد ضارة .. كل شيء في البيئة ضار اذا زاد او نقص عن معايير معينة حرارة الشمس .. الغبار .. نسبة الغازات في الجو .. فالضرر من الموجات الراديوية حاصل .. هل يفترض نقبل فيه او مانقبل هذا يعتمد على الدراسات التي لم تعمل بعد (لماذا؟؟) .. لانها ستكون بطبيعتها مكلفة جدا فالانسان يتكون من مليارات الخلايا المكونة للدماغ والكبد والرئتين والدم ... الخ فالانسجة البشرية يختلف تركيبها باختلاف الوظيفة ( سبحان الله ) وهذا الاختلاف - من المنطقي- ان يتبعه اختلاف في ردود افعال الانسجة البشرية عند التعرض للاشعاعات .. اذن المشكلة في تموين الهيئات المحايدة ( طبعا الفلوس دايما مشكلة ) .. والمشكلة الثانية اعلامية
لان الضرر الحاصل من الموجات الراديوية على المدى الطـــــــــــويل لايقارن بتاثير انبعاث الغازات على المدى القصير لذلك تتوجه الهيئات المهتمة بالبيئة وتاثيرها على الانسان بتوجيه الابحاث للخطر المتنفس ( ويعين الله على الباقي )


----------



## مصطفى العزيز (30 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويحفظك​


----------



## بت حمدان (30 يناير 2010)

صدقت كل الذبذبات العالية أكيد لها تاثير بالغ جداً


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (31 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
* على هذه المعلومات القيمة*
* والله يسترها علينا وعليكم.*


----------



## arafa h (12 يونيو 2010)

اعمل فى مجال الشبكات فى احدى شركات الصيانة الخاصة لذلك وطبية العمل تجعلنا فى اغلب الاوقات محتكين بالاجهزة سواء بداخل الشلتر مثل bts وعلى الابراج نفسها مع الانتينا والاطباق بالتاكيد لها تاثير


----------



## alexander18 (15 يونيو 2010)

طبعا الذبذبات العالية لها تأثير عل جسم الإنسان .لكن الهاتف النقال لا يستعمل الذبذبات العالية ، بالمقارنة مع آشعة الراديو لدى الطبيب ,التصوير الشعاعي وهو يستخدم الأشعة السينية لرؤية الأجزاء غير المرئية أو صعبة التصوير. الهدف الأساسي من الأشعة السينية المستخدمة في التشخيص هو تصوير داخل الجسم، وبشكل خاص العظام والتي يمكن رؤيتها بدقة مثلى. فهذه الأشعة التي نعتبرها سليمة هي أخطر بكثير من موجات الهاتف النقال


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (16 يونيو 2010)

طبعا هنالك ثأثيرات للاشعاعات المنبعثة واعتقد تكون نفسية


----------



## alexander18 (16 يونيو 2010)

الصيانة الكهربائية قال:


> طبعا هنالك ثأثيرات للاشعاعات المنبعثة واعتقد تكون نفسية


لكنها ليست خطيرة


----------



## ضياءكامل (27 يونيو 2010)

المشكلة ليس في التأثيرات الفعلية ولكن في سوء الأستخدام والأختيارات الغير مدروسة لمواقع نصب الشبكات هناك مضار حقيقية وتقل مع الأستغلال الأمثل والسلام عليكم


----------



## مبتداء هندسة (5 مارس 2011)

حسب معلوماتي يؤثر الهاتف المحمول على الانسان في الكثيؤ من النواحي منها يؤثر على دماغ الانسان وعلى طبلة الاذن ويفضل عند اجراء مكالمة ان تبعد الجهاز عن الاذن قدر المستطاع وان لاتضع الموبايل في جيب الجاكيت او القميص من جهة القلب وعند النوم لاتضع الموبايل تحت الوسادة او بالقرب من راسك ويفضل اطفائه عند النوم ... مع تحياتي


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله البزور (7 مارس 2011)

يوجد ضرر على البشر من قبل هذه الابراج والسبب واضح 
هو انه وكما نعرف ان الاشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية تخترق جسم الانسان
وهذه الاشعاعات عبارة عن طاقة ولو كانت كمية قليلة جدا فانها تؤثر 
فكما نعلم ان الخلايا تحتاج الى طاقة لكي تنمو بشكل طبيعي وانها تاخذ طاقة هذه الامواج وتبدا بالنمو بشكل غير طبيعي مما يؤدي الى سرطان او العديد من الامراض وقرات في بعض الدراسات انه احيانا تتبع طبيعة الانسان.
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الحزين222 (8 مارس 2011)

انا اعمل في هذا المجال وخاصة في تركيب انتين المكرويف وطبيعة عملنا تعرضنا للوقوف امامه وبجانبه وخلفه هل من اضرا ر وفي اغلب الاحيان عند العمل لفترات يصبح عندي الم في الرأس لمدة يومين انصحونيييييييي اذا عندكم فكرة وجزاكم الله :81:خيرا


----------



## علي صيام (14 مارس 2011)

ارجو قراءة هذه التقارير الصادرة عن منظمة الصحة العالمية فى هذا الشأن.
http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs304/ar/index.html
http://www.who.int/features/qa/30/en/#


----------



## gerarrdinho (16 مارس 2011)

نــوف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان الجدل بخصوص الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية يجب ان لا يرتكز حول مااذا كانت ضارة اولا ( لانها قضية منتهية .. طبعا ضارة ) لكن السؤال الى اي حد ضارة .. كل شيء في البيئة ضار اذا زاد او نقص عن معايير معينة حرارة الشمس .. الغبار .. نسبة الغازات في الجو .. فالضرر من الموجات الراديوية حاصل .. هل يفترض نقبل فيه او مانقبل هذا يعتمد على الدراسات التي لم تعمل بعد (لماذا؟؟) .. لانها ستكون بطبيعتها مكلفة جدا فالانسان يتكون من مليارات الخلايا المكونة للدماغ والكبد والرئتين والدم ... الخ فالانسجة البشرية يختلف تركيبها باختلاف الوظيفة ( سبحان الله ) وهذا الاختلاف - من المنطقي- ان يتبعه اختلاف في ردود افعال الانسجة البشرية عند التعرض للاشعاعات .. اذن المشكلة في تموين الهيئات المحايدة ( طبعا الفلوس دايما مشكلة ) .. والمشكلة الثانية اعلامية
> لان الضرر الحاصل من الموجات الراديوية على المدى الطـــــــــــويل لايقارن بتاثير انبعاث الغازات على المدى القصير لذلك تتوجه الهيئات المهتمة بالبيئة وتاثيرها على الانسان بتوجيه الابحاث للخطر المتنفس ( ويعين الله على الباقي )


 

من أفضل الردود وبارك الله فيـــك


----------

